# HIV/STD tests



## Anon11

I was wondering where HIV/STD tests can be taken in Cairo.

Would be more comfortable with a European, American, etc doctor.

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes they can.. in fact you generally have to take one to get a work permit however you may find an Western trained doctor here but I doubt very much you will find a native American .. (some one is bound to come along and say I know one) contact UNICEF for guidance on where to go for one [email protected]


----------



## Anon11

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes they can.. in fact you generally have to take one to get a work permit however you may find an Western trained doctor here but I doubt very much you will find a native American .. (some one is bound to come along and say I know one) contact UNICEF for guidance on where to go for one [email protected]


Thank you! 
By the way, this is a general test, not for a work permit


----------



## MaidenScotland

Actually I have just remembered that we all had aids tests done at work, the doctor came out but I work through and embassy so that probably makes a difference. As I said contact UNICEF they will help you out. 

Maiden


----------



## Anon11

MaidenScotland said:


> Actually I have just remembered that we all had aids tests done at work, the doctor came out but I work through and embassy so that probably makes a difference. As I said contact UNICEF they will help you out.
> 
> Maiden


I emailed the UNICEF, I will see what they say, thanks a lot.

Getting the tests done through work is not an option for me


----------



## Anon11

A clinic would be fine, if they do these types of tests there - any recommended clinics?


----------



## Lanason

Anon11 said:


> A clinic would be fine, if they do these types of tests there - any recommended clinics?


The place I go to is the National Blood Service place - can't remember the exact name.

Excellent no waiting and go back a day or so later for the results.

I can find out exactly where if you need it...


----------



## Lanason

Lanason said:


> The place I go to is the National Blood Service place - can't remember the exact name.
> 
> Excellent no waiting and go back a day or so later for the results.
> 
> I can find out exactly where if you need it...



Just found it - 
National Blood Transfusion Center
51 Wezaret El Zeraa St. Agouza, Giza
Inside National Organization For Drug & Control Research
Toll Free Call: 0800-1110111
Phone Number: 19447, 02-37620202, 02-37613117
Website:	Welcome to NBTS


----------



## Anon11

Lanason said:


> Just found it -
> National Blood Transfusion Center
> 51 Wezaret El Zeraa St. Agouza, Giza
> Inside National Organization For Drug & Control Research
> Toll Free Call: 0800-1110111
> Phone Number: 19447, 02-37620202, 02-37613117


Thanks a lot Lanason, I want to send you a private message, but can't seem to find that option on here (I'm new to the board!) - how can I do that?


----------



## Biffy

Hi
but please take care.

I know when done for a work permit - HIV is a reportable illness and they will basically excort you to the airport (have seen it done in the UAE - but now sure how tough they take it here). SO I would check that if you have it done and it's +ve - do they have to report it

My advice would be to have it the next time you go on vacation outside Egypt - ..


----------



## Anon11

Biffy said:


> Hi
> but please take care.
> 
> I know when done for a work permit - HIV is a reportable illness and they will basically excort you to the airport (have seen it done in the UAE - but now sure how tough they take it here). SO I would check that if you have it done and it's +ve - do they have to report it
> 
> My advice would be to have it the next time you go on vacation outside Egypt - ..


I won't be doing for a work permit, so should be ok, right?
Issue is I will be in Egypt for a while, so probably better to get it done now.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Anon11 said:


> I won't be doing for a work permit, so should be ok, right?
> Issue is I will be in Egypt for a while, so probably better to get it done now.




I think the warning was if your HIV positive and it is reportable then it will be reported to the authorities who may kick you out of the country.. you do know of course if you marry an Egyptian you are immune to HIV


----------



## Wulfstryde

Whatever happened to doctor-patient secrecy... Egypt never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Wulfstryde said:


> Whatever happened to doctor-patient secrecy... Egypt never ceases to amaze me.




There is none here... when I was in hospital they handed over my notes to my employer.


----------



## Biffy

this doesn't just happen in egypt - in many countries diseases are reportabl - even in the west.
But in the west this doesn't for some reason apply to aids.

in the middle east you go and get tested for AIDS - then find that you being escorted to the airport


----------



## MaidenScotland

Biffy said:


> this doesn't just happen in egypt - in many countries diseases are reportabl - even in the west.
> But in the west this doesn't for some reason apply to aids.
> 
> in the middle east you go and get tested for AIDS - then find that you being escorted to the airport




Notifiable diseases allows the authorities to monitor the disease and gives possible early warning signs if an outbreak is likely.. you are not going to get HIV or an STD sitting next to someone on the metro.


----------



## marenostrum

Biffy said:


> this doesn't just happen in egypt - in many countries diseases are reportabl - even in the west.
> But in the west this doesn't for some reason apply to aids.
> 
> in the middle east you go and get tested for AIDS - then find that you being escorted to the airport


it does happen in some western countries but not the uk i believe. thats why you get all the health tourists going there for hiv treatment. more fools the british government that allows this. 

As to the original poster, be careful where you get your blood taken. I would be very weary having a needles stuck in my arm in most of the clinics here, even the private ones. Have you tried your embassy the may have a list of clinics and possibly they may know which ones have more privacy.

But above all don't be a naughty boy and be careful with your health. No point in getting into situations in a country like this at this very moment in time.


----------



## TTC

*to Anon 11*

Hi,

Did you find a place for testing ? If you did could you share your findings.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Anon11

TTC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you find a place for testing ? If you did could you share your findings.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Yes, I did!
Ghaly's Medical Group in Maadi - the process was comfortable, nice people there.
Got my results 1 day later - negative (thank god...waiting for results can be nerve wracking!)

Thank you to everyone who replied to my post


----------



## Helen Ellis

I know you found the answer you wanted but have only just read your post and want to comment. 
I recently had a full health check up at El Gouna hospital (for no particular reason) and was shocked to find, when I got the results, that they'd done an HIV test along with the other blood tests. I will be interested to see if my married friends get an HIV test on their next check up, they didn't last time, so was it because I am Western and single (as far as they know) or what?
And no I haven't got it, but I knew that anyway. I was mighty pissed off though!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen Ellis said:


> I know you found the answer you wanted but have only just read your post and want to comment.
> I recently had a full health check up at El Gouna hospital (for no particular reason) and was shocked to find, when I got the results, that they'd done an HIV test along with the other blood tests. I will be interested to see if my married friends get an HIV test on their next check up, they didn't last time, so was it because I am Western and single (as far as they know) or what?
> And no I haven't got it, but I knew that anyway. I was mighty pissed off though!




Of course they didn't... the fact that all the young Egyptian studs will sleep with anything that walks doesn't count,


----------



## Helen Ellis

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course they didn't... the fact that all the young Egyptian studs will sleep with anything that walks doesn't count,


They might, I don't! Not for want of offers of course, and from boys younger than my son, GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but of course as some women do we are all tarred with the same brush. Still pissed off lol. Grrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## hurghadapat

Helen Ellis said:


> I know you found the answer you wanted but have only just read your post and want to comment.
> I recently had a full health check up at El Gouna hospital (for no particular reason) and was shocked to find, when I got the results, that they'd done an HIV test along with the other blood tests. I will be interested to see if my married friends get an HIV test on their next check up, they didn't last time, so was it because I am Western and single (as far as they know) or what?
> And no I haven't got it, but I knew that anyway. I was mighty pissed off though!


You paid for a full health check and that is what you got....maybe it does include an HIV check but what's the problem with them doing that especially as you say you knew you didn't have it...after all if you were working legit in egypt you would have to have a one...sorry don't understand why you getting upset about it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> You paid for a full health check and that is what you got....maybe it does include an HIV check but what's the problem with them doing that especially as you say you knew you didn't have it...after all if you were working legit in egypt you would have to have a one...sorry don't understand why you getting upset about it.




Not sure if this still stand today but at one time if you had asked for an HIV test and ticked yes you had had one on an insurance/health policy it was often turned down.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Not sure if this still stand today but at one time if you had asked for an HIV test and ticked yes you had had one on an insurance/health policy it was often turned down.


Not now...and a negative result does not even have to be declared.



What insurers can ask you

For medical and life cover, you will be asked if you have tested HIV-positive or if you have been exposed to the risk of HIV infection in the last five years.
You should not be asked about testing negative.

In the 1980s and 1990s many UK insurance companies asked direct or indirect questions in order to identify people who had taken an HIV test, been counselled about HIV testing or who were gay men. The aim was to identify people considered to be at higher risk of HIV infection, who would then be turned down for life insurance or medical insurance, or only offered it at vastly increased premiums.

Whilst an HIV-positive diagnosis is still a barrier to obtaining insurance, testing negative has not been since 1994. The current statement of best practice from the Association of British Insurers (a non-regulatory trade association that represents most UK insurance companies) was issued in 2004.1 2

According to this guidance, it is standard practice to ask about positive test results. The usual wording on application forms is:

“Have you ever tested positive for HIV, Hepatitis B or C, or are you awaiting the results of such a test? If the result is negative, the fact of having an HIV test will not, of itself, have any effect on your acceptance terms for insurance.


----------

